# Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - PC startet bei Neustart nicht.



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen PC gerade neu zusammengebaut. nun ist es so, dass wenn ich einen neustart mache, egal ob im bios oder während der windows installation, fährt der pc nicht mehr hoch. ich sehe nur noch einen schwarzen bildschirm und mein monitor zeigt digital - analog - hdmi an.
alle lüfter laufen noch wie zuvor. es ertönt auch das gleich "biep-geräusch", als wäre alles ok.
wenn ich dann den power knopf gedrückt halte, bis er ausgeht und dann wieder einschalte ist alles wieder in ordnung.
manchmal muss ich den power knopf gedrückt halten und manchmal geht er sofot aus. 
Ich habe im BIOS keine OC Dinge geändert. 
Auf "optimale Standarteinstellungen" habe ich auch schon zurückgesetzt.

hier meine hardware:
CPU: i5 3570k
Grafikkarte: 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Blue DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - ODER - 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3


danke schonmal im voraus!

viele grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin 

Gern will ich dir helfen  damit ich es richtig verstehe der PC geht schon an aber im arbeiten geht das Bild aus aber der PC bleibt an?

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

nein, nicht ganz. wenn der pc läuft ist alle ganz normal. dann wird das bild nicht einfach schwarz. 
nur wenn ich nun z.b im bios bin und dann auf speichern und beenden klicke, startet er ja neu. nur dass dann das bild schwarz bleibt. die lüfter drehen und alles läuft. wenn ich jetzt manuel den powerknopf drücke, ausschalte und wieder einschalte, ist alles ok.
genau so bei der windows installation. wenn es heisst der pc wird in 10 sek neu gestartet. wenn er dann neu starten will, bleibt das bild auch wieder schwarz. ich hab dann einfach immer den powerknopf gedrück gehalten. ausgeschalten, wieder eingeschalten und alles lief wieder 1a.
wenn ich jetzt im windows bin und auf den neustart button klicken, ist es das selbe.

edit.
es kommt mir auch nicht so vor, als würde der pc dann hängen bleiben. ich glaube einfach er zeigt kein bild in dem moment.
denn als ich beim neustart in der windows installton erst später den powerknopf gedrückt gehalten habe, hies es später, dass die installtion abgebrochen wurde. so als wäre er schon wieder am installieren gewesen und ich hab ausgeschalten


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Ok, kein Problem mein Freund, das bekommen wir hin 

Sag, welche Bios Version ist drauf ? 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

BIOS Verson F17


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, bitte mach folgendes und date dein Main und Backup Bios auf die Version F19e
Gruß GBTTM
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z77x-ud3h_f19e.exe


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ich habe mit Q-Flash Version F19e anhand der Bedienungsanleitung installiert. Du sagtest Main und Backup Bios. habe ich das beides damit schon geupdatet?

jedenfalls funktionieren die Neustarts nun.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut 

Backup BIOS update, im Handbuch Seite 22  wen du magst können wir gerne telefonieren und es gemeinsam machen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ok. ich habe jetzt sowohl das Main als auch das Backup Bios geflasht.
manchmal kommt es noch vor, dass nachdem ich im bios war und es mit save&exit beende, er kein bild anzeigt. aber aus windows heraus geht es immer. auch beim bios ging es jetzt meistens. liegt das vielleicht daran, wann ich "del" drücke?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Cool  ok soweit so gut.

Jetzt schaltem mal den PC aus und ziehe hinten den Stromstecker vom Netzteil. Dann drückst du für 10 Sec den Power Knopf. Anschließend steckst du den Stromstecker wieder ein und schaust ob dein "Zustand " wieder auf tritt.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ja, es ist immer noch so.
aber so viel ich bisher weiss nur, wenn ich im bios bin und dann mit save&exit neustarte


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Ok, wenn du Save&exit machst ist der Bildschirm schwarz bis windows Logo ?


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

nein, er bleibt schwarz. lüfter laufen. alles scheint normal. nur kein bild


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Ok, kannst du bitte den Monitor über Onboard anschließen und schauen ob es wieder auftritt ? Gruß


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ich denke mal du meinst den hdmi anschluss auf dem mainboard?!?

da zeigt er mir garkein bild an


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

ok, bitte im Bios alles auf defaults stellen (für die HDD auf AHCI stellen) und dann nochmal bitte testen.


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ich habe load optimized defaults gedrückt
und bei sata mode auf AHCI

der bildschirm bleibt beim onboard hdmi immer noch schwarz


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Kannst du eventuell über DVI mal testen bitte? Gruß


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

leider habe ich keine adapter für dvi. 
ich habe allerdings einen mini dvi - hdmi adapter. ich könnte die grafikkarte mal über mini dvi anschließen, falls das was bringt


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

bitte mal testen


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

das gleiche problem


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

ok, es ist immer nur wenn du aus dem Bios raus gehst ?


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ja. sonst nicht. immer nach save&exit zeigt er nach dem neustart kein bild mehr an


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Du hast 2 Ram Kits, welches ist momentan drin `?


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Blue DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit. 
In DDR3_1 und DDR3_2


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

bitte probiere das andere Kit  und nur 1 Riegel auf Bank 1


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ich hab nur das 8gb kit. das andere war nur ne überlegung aus dem kaufberatungsforum, sorry

also ich verusche mal ein Riegel auf bank 1


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Februar 2013)

Hi 
Beim clear cmos haste vergessen die batterie raus zu nehmen. Würde das nochmal machen.

Stromstecker ab
Batterie raus
Start knopf öfter betätigen
Batterie rein
Stromstecker dran 
Dann wieder starten.

Mfg


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ein riegel macht kein unterschied


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Rückinfo, hier würde ich gern meine Kollegen aus  unserem Technischensupport zu rate ziehen wenn du erlaubst. Bitte ruf  mal unter dieser telnr. Fon +49-40-25 33 04 - 0 meine Kollegen an und  frag Sie ob sie noch eine Lösung haben. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ok. mach ich

vielen dank für deine hilfe


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

gern und sag mir bitte Bescheid  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## buhbuh123 (15. Februar 2013)

ok, ich hab jetzt gerade mit gigabyte telefoniert. 
der grund warum ich bei der internen vga nichts gesehen habe, war dass die Radeon noch eingesteckt war.
ich habe sie also ausgebaut und mit der internen vga in windows gebootet. dann hab ich alle intel chipset treiber für mein mainboard von der gigabyte hp runtergeladen und installiert.
den monitor habe ich als ursache auch ausgeschlossen. hab es mit meinem tv versucht. gleiches resultat.

mit der internen vga läuft alles einwandfrei. keine schwarzen bildschirme mehr, nach save&exit.

dann liegt es wohl an der grafikkarte. ist da etwas defekt? oder liegt es irgendwie am zusammenspiel zwischen mainboard und grafikkarte? wohl bemerkt beide von gigabyte.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Februar 2013)

Grüß dich Mein Freund, 

Ok, das hört sich schon mal gut an das du über Onboard ein Bild bekommst  zum zweiten, bitte bau mal deine VGA auf den unteren PCI-e um und teste mal obs so geht (nur testen)

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## buhbuh123 (18. Februar 2013)

auf einem anderen pci-e steckplatz macht kein unterschied. habe es gerade getestet


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

Grüße, frage hast du eine andere VGA zur Hand zum gegen testen ? Grüß GBTTM


----------



## TheJoker1987 (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo habe ein ähnliches Problem, sobald ich bei meinen Rechner einen Kaltstart durchführe habe ich kein Videosignal, der Rechner fährt auch komplett in Windows hoch. Das merke ich daran, dass er herunterfährt sobald ich den Power-Knopf nochmal drücke. Nach dem genannten neustart bekomme ich sofort ein Bild (Asus Schriftzug) nur eben nicht bei einem Kaltstart. Bin am verzweifel und habe schon einen Thread eröffnet!

Bin mir sicher das es mit der Grafikkarte ging, hatte eine HDD getauscht und ein neues Kabel vom Netzteil hingezogen wegen Kabelmanagement...

Anbei die technischen Details:

Asus P8Z88-i Deluxe (Mini-ITX, neustes Bios)
I7 2600K unter einem Noctua 12 Low Profile
2x 4GB Kingston KVR1333D3N9
Asus Nvidia 660ti Direct Cu 2 Top
Intel 520 SSD 120GB
Western Digital 1TB Blue (EZEX Serie)
Be quiet e9 580W mit CM
Sony Bravia 755hx
Windows 8 Pro 64Bit


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Februar 2013)

*TheJoker1987* 
 Moin Moin

Gerne würde ich dir helfen wollen, aber ich kann nur für GIGABYTE Mainboards Supporten. Leider kenne ich dein MB nicht.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## buhbuh123 (28. Februar 2013)

dank dem support von GBTTM (sehr nettes Telefonat  ) habe ich nun herausgefunden was das Problem behebt:

im Bios:
-M.I.T.\Miscellaneous Settings
  -PEG Gen3 Slot Configuration -> von "Auto" auf "Gen2" umstellen


nochmals danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. März 2013)

Moin Moin    danke dir! Gruß GBTTM


----------



## agent36 (11. März 2013)

Hi, 
Hab das gleiche System wie buhbuh123 und das selbe Problem, werde morgen gleich mal testen war schon am verzweifeln.
Hoffentlich funkt es.
Danke


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. März 2013)

Moin Moin, kein Problem  Gruß GBTTM.... wir sind ja da


----------



## agent36 (11. März 2013)

Also, 
Leider funkt es bei mir nicht so recht wie gesagt hab das selbe System Neueste Beta BIOS.

Sobald ich im BIOS irgendetwas verstelle Fahrt es nicht hoch. Muss ausmachen dann nochmal starten dann geht's.
Probiert hab ich es mit gen1-gen2-gen3.
Und noch etwas ist mir aufgefallen, wenn ich leicht ubertakte sprich Turbo aus Multi auf 38 wird es nicht übernommen sprich im Windows cpuz zeigt 34multi.

Danke mal im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. März 2013)

Ist dein System denn im OC ? ... bitte mal auf alle fälle die BIOS defaults laden "F7" und abspeichern und nochmal testen. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## agent36 (11. März 2013)

Nein kein oc, wenn ich luftersteuerung ändere im BIOS oder was anderes kein oc dann hängt der sich wie beim buhbuh auf, dann muss ich ausschalten und nochmal einschalten danach fährst hoch.
Das mit oc wollte ich halt mal probieren hat aber nicht funktioniert also nicht übernommen im Windows.

@buhbuh123

Kannst mal vielleicht bei dir probieren ob Multi hochstellen kannst es reich wenn von 34 auf 35 stellst, im BIOS wird's übernommen aber im Windows nicht.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. März 2013)

@*agent36* 

Hast du nun ein Problem oder versuchst du jetzt anderen zu helfen ? Ich meine ich komme gerade nich so mit sorry, Gruß GBTTM


----------



## agent36 (12. März 2013)

Das Problem hab ich immernoch das es nicht mehr hochfahrt nachdem ich im BIOS etwas verstelle. Auch wenn ich nur Qfan verstelle.
Jetzt hab ich mich damit abgefunden und lass es einfach auf Default.
Soweit ist es in Ordnung.

Danke nochmals 

Gruß


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. März 2013)

Danke für deine RückInfo, aber das ist doch keine Lösung.. magst du Morgen mal telen .. dann gehen wir mal alles nochmal durch  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## agent36 (12. März 2013)

Wow das finde ich natürlich genial, Schick mir deine nr sag wann ich dich anrufen soll morgen.

Gruß 
Ali


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. März 2013)

leider darf ich meine NR nicht raus geben  .. schreib mir deine via PM oder an socialcom@gigabyte.de und wann ich dich anrufen soll  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## agent36 (12. März 2013)

Ok hab dir telnr per Email gesendet.

Uhrzeit 11:00 wenns für dich ok ist?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. März 2013)

geht klar  gruß GBTTM


----------



## agent36 (13. März 2013)

Also GBTTM,

Hat wunderbar funktioniert, das mit RAM Slot hat das Problem gelöst.
Möchte mich nochmals bei Dir für deine sehr kompetente Hilfe und die tollen infos bedanken.



Gruß 
Olum


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. März 2013)

Sehr gern und Willkommen ! Gruß GBTTM


----------



## rigjaw (19. März 2013)

Ich klink mich auch mal hier ein hab nähmlich das selbe Problem mit dem Mainboard  Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H und der Grafikkarte Gigabyte 7970Ghz und zwar wenn ich jetzt den Pc neustarte oder wie die andren im Bios etwas umstelle und dann auf Save&Exit gehe und dann der Pc neustartet bleibt das Bild Schwarz dann muss ich mal den Reset Knopf drücken dass es wieder geht wenn ich im Bios neustarte endet es immer so aber wenn ich den pc über Windows neustarte kommt es nur manchmal vor  
Mir kommt es so vor wie wenn alles laufen würde nur das die Grafikkarte kein Bild aus gibt

Meine derzeitigen Lösungsversuche waren bis jetzt die die hier im Thread standen also auf F19e updaten dann auf Gen2 gestellt dann Cmos zurückgesetzt aber leider alles ohne Erfolg


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

Moin  *rigjaw* wenn du magst können wir telefonieren  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## rigjaw (20. März 2013)

Jo könn ma machen aber bei mir geht es erst ab 18:30 wenn das kein Problem ist schick ich dir dann meine Nummer.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

18:30 geht leider nicht.. wie sieht es um die Mittagszeit aus ?


----------



## rigjaw (20. März 2013)

Also Morgen hab ich ab 11:30 Zeit wenn das in Ordnung geht schick ich dir dann meine Nummer


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

alles klar  morgen ist gut, schick mir deine nr


----------



## rigjaw (20. März 2013)

Also hab gerade noch ein paar Sachen getestet und dieses Problem tritt nur auf in der Verbindung mit Grafikkarte Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 
Hab es mit einer gtx470 und einer gtx580 probiert da klappt es ohne Probleme 

Vielleicht hilft das ja morgen das Problem besser zu lösen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

danke dir !!! Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

na  hast du jetzt Zeit ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## rigjaw (21. März 2013)

Herzliches Danke mal an GBTTM 

Wir haben mein Problem so lösen können und zwar sind wir wie Folgt vorgegangen

1.Bios Updaten auf die F19e(Beta) Version und vergesst das Notfall Bios nicht  nach jedem Update vom Bios immer erst die Standarteinstellungen laden und dann Speichern.
2.Dann haben wir von Gen3 auf Gen2 gewechselt das findet ihr unter M.I.T/Miscellaneous Settings wenn ihr das erledigt Save&Exit und Windows booten dann in den Geräte-Manager gucken ob dort alle korrekt erkannt wird.
3.Das Problem bestand noch immer also als nächstes  alle nachschaun ob ihr den Ram richtig eingesetzt habt  (was bei mir der Fall war) wenn das passt seht mal beim Hersteller eurer Riegel nach wie die Spannung sein soll wenn ihr das gemacht habt seht mal im Bios nach wie sie dort eingestellt ist bei mir hat es zwar gepasst aber ich sollte dennoch testen bei mir ist die standart Spannung zwischen 1.5V&1.6V also haben wir ein wenig die Spannung erhöht und bitte nicht die Höchst Spannung vom Hersteller überschreiten danach wie gewohnt Save&Exit  bei mir hat dies leider auch nicht geholfen 
4.Jetzt kommts  Pc abschalten Netzstecker von Netzteil raus paar mal den einschaltknopf betätigen dann die Soundkarte raus Pc wieder anstecken und ins Bios starten dann Save&Exit und siehe da Pc startet ganz normal  aber 
nicht gleich übermütig werden und ein paar mal testen ob es e alles Funktioniert.
5.Pc wieder abschalten Stecker wieder vom Netzteil ziehen und die Soundkarte in einen anderen Slot untergebracht wieder alles zusammengesteckt Pc ins Bios booten und dann auf Save&Exit und der Pc startet ohne Probleme 

Das Problem war ein sogenanntes IRQ-Probleme hier könnt ihr ein wenig nachlesen was das eigentlich ist 

Vielleicht Hilft das ja denn ein oder anderen mit dem Selben Problem wenn nicht fragt den GBTTMder hilft euch bestimmt


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

Hab vielen Dank und habe gern geholfen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Zergoras (29. November 2013)

Sorry fürs ausgraben des Threads, aber ich habe den gleichen Fehler wie hier beschrieben, nur mit einem Z87X OC. Mit dem Bios/Uefi Update soll das behoben sein. Jetzt habe ich aber noch nie ein Bios geflasht, was muss ich beachten, wie gehe ich vor?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen *Aggrokalypse1990*

Kein Problem, das bekommen wir schon hin 

Bitte folgendes durchführen für BIOS updaten:
1- BIOS Datei Version F6 herunterladen auf ein Formatierten USB-Stick (Fat32) kopieren 
2- Die BIOS Datei auf dem USB-Stick ausführen (hier sollten jetzt 3 Dateien + die BIOS Datei sein => Z87XOC.F6)
3- Bitte den USB-Stick stecken lassen, den PC neu starten und direkt ins BIOS gehen.
4- Im BIOS mit F8 Update Q-flash starten und die Datei Z87XOC.F6 auswählen
5- Nach update Neustarten und direkt wieder ins BIOS gehen
6- Im BIOS die Tasten F7 und dann F10 drücken (PC Startet neu)
7- Jetzt wieder ins BIOS gehen und dort alles einstellen
8- Sollte es nicht funktionieren mit dem BIOS Update bitte zu Punkt 9. (Telefonische Hilfe)

9- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt      auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer       0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab 9-18       Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir alles schnell und verständlich   durch  

Alternativ kannst du aber auch dieses Formular nutzen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Zergoras (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich habe es aber schon ohne Bios Update hinbekommen. Es war eine Einstellung im Uefi unter M.I.T wo ich von Slot Configuration auto auf gen 2 stellen musste, dann gings auch. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was das ist, aber nun gehts.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback  Es liegt an der VGA Gen1 Gen2 oder Gen3, hier empfehlt es sich das Bios up zu daten  wenn du magst, muss aber nicht. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Zergoras (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab noch ein weiteres Problem:
Mein Board braucht manchmal sehr lange zum Booten, da es wohl irgendwelche Sachen durchgeht. Dabei startet es auch manchmal mehrfach neu. Zu sehen ist das am Display auf dem Board. Welche Einstellung ist das, dass ich dies unterbinden kann?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Dezember 2013)

Kann es sein das du  USB Sticks im Rechner Stecken hast oder Externe HDDs ?


----------



## Zergoras (4. Dezember 2013)

Nein, weder noch.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen, bitte mach mal ein  Bios Update  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Zergoras (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn nichts dran vorbei führt, dann mach ich das heute Abend. Hoffe nur, dass das Board sich nicht verabschiedet.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du alles wie oben beschrieben durch führst, sollte es ohne Probs gehen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Zergoras (5. Dezember 2013)

Hab geupdatet. Mal schauen, ob alle Fehler jetzt weg sind.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Dezember 2013)

testen und Berichten, gruß GBTTM


----------



## Zergoras (13. Dezember 2013)

Scheint alles ohne Probleme jetzt zu funktionieren. 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen  Sehr gern ! Gruß GBTTM


----------

